# Micro pig



## denali804 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am new here so it's gonna take me a bit to figure everything out but I was wondering if anyone has a pig of any kind as a pet. Particularly a mini pig that is kept as an indoor pet. I have had mine for a month now and would just like to chat with other people that have one.


----------

